# API Standard



## طالب فلزات (21 أغسطس 2008)

*API Standard*​


*خلال تصفحي للملتقى وجدت الكثير من المشاركات بخصوص*


*API Standard** ال*


*ارجوا معرفة المزيد عنها **خاصة فيما ي**خص أهميتها لمهندس*


*الفلزات*​


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اجيبوا اخوتى
اعلم ان السؤال قد يظهر منه الغباء ولكن عذرا فانا مازلت طويلب فلزات


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ملحوظة*​​​*السؤال لا يقتصر فقط على ال*​*API Standard*​*ولكنه يشمل أيضاً*​*ِِِِASTM Standard*​*ASME Code*​*European Standard*​*وما هي أوجة الاختلاف بينها*​*وهل ال*​*الألماني** Din *​*من نفس النوع*​*وما هي الأكواد الأكثر استخداما منها*​​*طالب فلزات*​​* ‏*​


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اين المهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## emaf (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السؤال ده اجابته طويلة شوية
بس هحاول اوصلك على قد ما اقدر
اولا API اختصار ل american petrulem inestitute
وبداخلىه متقسم الى عدة افرع منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
التنكات tanks api 620 api650 api 653
المواسير api 1104 pipe line welding 

api 570 pipe line inspection 

api 510 plant inspector

وسوف تجد شرح لبقية الكواد على المنتدى فى مواضيع سابقة مشروحة بطريقة مبسطة وجميلة فابحث عنها فى الملتقى لانى لا اعرف الرابط لها


----------

